# Who in Houston is retaking Testmasters for the PE exam



## Eddierizzle (Jun 10, 2010)

Since I failed the April 2010 exam, and I figured since it was free for me since I attended all the classes the first time, I might as well. Anyone else planning on doing so, that took it this past spring?


----------



## LM_JAZ (Jun 10, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> Since I failed the April 2010 exam, and I figured since it was free for me since I attended all the classes the first time, I might as well. Anyone else planning on doing so, that took it this past spring?


I will be taken my exam for the first time in Oct. Where did you take the classes?


----------



## Eddierizzle (Jun 11, 2010)

I took the class in Houston. The location is in Sugar Land.


----------



## cableguy (Jun 13, 2010)

I plan on taking the Fall Testmasters session in Sugar Land. Couple of my coworkers have done it, both are now PE's... though I may add, one of them relied on Testmasters exclusively the first time (started studying when he started the course - about a month before the exam), and did not pass. The second time he studied more, and did.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Jun 15, 2010)

Speaking from the Civil side, Testmasters is great for the morning breadth, but I wouldn't count on only that class to get you through the afternoon specific. I know for a fact that the instructor who was teaching the topic I took in the afternoon did not provide enough information for me to use. If I had only relied on that instructor, I would not have passed the afternoon at all. It's not that the instructors are not good, a few are actually extremely excellent. It's just that they have to cover material that everyone one is going to use, which boils down to what will be covered in the morning breadth.


----------



## Eddierizzle (Jun 16, 2010)

Well maybe I should explain better what I'm asking here. I already took testmasters for the first time this past spring 2010. Unfortunately I didn't pass the April 2010 exam. I'm wondering who else in the Houston is in the same boat as me and are thinking about enrolling again for this Fall to take the October 2010 exam, I figured I get it free since I attended the classes.


----------



## amiznit (Jun 20, 2010)

cableguy said:


> I plan on taking the Fall Testmasters session in Sugar Land. Couple of my coworkers have done it, both are now PE's... though I may add, one of them relied on Testmasters exclusively the first time (started studying when he started the course - about a month before the exam), and did not pass. The second time he studied more, and did.


Took Testmasters for Electrical Power this spring and passed on first attempt. I did study a good bit before the class and a helluva lot after the class. The class evolves as they get more and more feedback from ex-students and I had some constructive criticism too. Good class overall but do study outside the class.

I studied ~200+ hours total (including class time).


----------



## Eddierizzle (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess I'm not getting my question answered here, I'm just trying to see since I sat through Testmasters once but didn't pass the April Exam, if it's worth sitting through Testmasters again or just spend that time just studying on my own.


----------



## amiznit (Jun 24, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> I guess I'm not getting my question answered here, I'm just trying to see since I sat through Testmasters once but didn't pass the April Exam, if it's worth sitting through Testmasters again or just spend that time just studying on my own.


I guess it's up to you ... if you feel comfortable with the material and feel like you can figure everything out by yourself, then there isn't a need to re-take the class. Personally I find it easier (and time-saving) for someone else to teach/show me how to do a problem rather than trying to beat my head and figure it out myself. I would probably take the class again b/c it seems like you'd get more out of it the second time around since you've already seen the material once and are used to the fast pace. Just my opinion though.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess the way I would have looked at it was whether I needed to focus on the more detailed items in the afternoon or if I needed more review over the general breadth items from the morning. They have to cover so much in such a short time that if it is the afternoon material that you need more review on, you might not get everything that you need. You might get more covered by studying outside of the class with people who will taking the same afternoon session as you are.


----------



## Benee (Oct 15, 2010)

Eddierizzle said:


> Since I failed the April 2010 exam, and I figured since it was free for me since I attended all the classes the first time, I might as well. Anyone else planning on doing so, that took it this past spring?



What PE exam did you take ?


----------



## Eddierizzle (Oct 22, 2010)

Benee said:


> Eddierizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Since I failed the April 2010 exam, and I figured since it was free for me since I attended all the classes the first time, I might as well. Anyone else planning on doing so, that took it this past spring?
> ...


Civil-Water Resources, which is what I will be taking in 6 days again.


----------

